# Rabbits foot fern epiphytically



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

I know that it is possible, but I am looking for the best method to propogate and plant rabbits foot fern epiphytically?


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

It depends what you are trying to mount it on. 

if you can carefully tie fishing line around the rhizome and whatever you are trying to mount it to, then that works, if you can pin it to a background with brackets that works too.

You are probably going to want to have some sphagnum between the rhizome and the mounting surface though.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Caden said:


> It depends what you are trying to mount it on.
> 
> if you can carefully tie fishing line around the rhizome and whatever you are trying to mount it to, then that works, if you can pin it to a background with brackets that works too.
> 
> You are probably going to want to have some sphagnum between the rhizome and the mounting surface though.


I've done this twice with rabbits foot ferns and had it work, but both times the plant eventually "walked" it's way down to the substrate and abandoned the epiphytic location. Over the course of a few months it sent roots down into the substrate, established itself in the new location, then the foliage on the mounted portion just died back.

Incidentally, IME they tend to take over a viv and are pretty tough to get rid of, those furry roots go everywhere.


----------

